# hydraulic post driver



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

We are going to be putting a LOT of wood fence post in the next couple of months. I got a post hole digger for the tractor for father's day/anniversary/birthday a while back and it does save a lot of time and work but. . .you still have to place the post, tamp it in then wait for it to set before you can start fencing. 

That got me to thinking about driving the post. The soil here is not much more than sand so I don't think it would be that difficult. Has anyone here ever tried to drive 4-6 inch wood post? 

I looked online for hydraulic post drivers and almost fell off my chair at the prices. I was thinking that it shouldn't be to hard to build my own hydraulic pile driver but I don't want to build something that is a waste of time. One thing that made me wonder was a video clip from one company showing their machine drilling a 'pilot hole' before they drove the post.

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We have a hydraulic post driver for our tractor that we bought last fall. We have driven 4-6 inch posts that were tapered to a point on the ends and it is absolutely wonderful. We are supposed to be able to even drive railroad ties in with it too.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> We have a hydraulic post driver for our tractor that we bought last fall. We have driven 4-6 inch posts that were tapered to a point on the ends and it is absolutely wonderful. We are supposed to be able to even drive railroad ties in with it too.


The big question. . .how much did it cost you?


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

the farmer i work for has a lg hyd 3pt post driver. wow is it well worth the $.
we have diven railroad ties and telephone pole pieces, with points cut on them, for corner post/ gate posts. also many locust line post. if soil is acceptsable, i would reccomend


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Our good friend has one and we just love it. Makes fast work of post. Most places around here carry the pointed post which is what we use.

Word of extreme warning on these units. PLEASE pay close attention when working with these machines. Yes they make faster work but they are very dangerous. Neighbor had a kid (well 23) full time farm hand that operated one tons of times and was a farm kid. One afternoon he got laxed in being careful and the post started to wobble. Before he could think he reached out with his right hand and grabbed the top of the post. The machine was already sit into montion. Even with leather farm gloves he lost the better portion of 2 fingers and most of the summer was spent laid up. Please be careful and have someone in the field with you at all times just in case. 

Mel


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have one. With some moisture in the red clay I do not have to sharpen the post. I do try to buy posts that have very little taper and it is necessary to put the smaller end into the ground to get tight posts. I also have an auger type post hole digger. There is no comparison with the hydraulic driver as it is head and shoulders above the auger. The hydraulic driver takes more experience to get plumb posts and there is no allowance for error once the driving is started. With my rotational grazing I can place end post so secure in position that I do not have to brace them. The hydraulic driver is a nice tool that does a good job and I bought mine used for $600. I have not had a need to make a repair to the unit and it was rather used at the time of purchase. I have driven hundreds of posts during the period of ownership. PS......it is real fast and saves lots of sweat and time plus the posts are tight, no tamping required!


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> I do try to buy posts that have very little taper and it is necessary to put the smaller end into the ground to get tight posts.


That would not be a good thing here in MN with our deep frost. I see you are in a mild climate, doesn't matter there. Wedge shapes in the ground in frost tend to pop out.

--->Paul


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

We hired some fencers last summer to replace some of our fence lines and they used a hydraulic pounder. It really makes quick work. They didn't taper the end, just pounded them straight in.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

they are well worth every penny if you have lots of post to set i have one that was bought new about 10 or 12 years ago that was 1200 then but its been worth it and then some. its a shaver brand works perfect its to drive up to a 8 inch post but i have drove post im guessing 10 inch or bigger with it. i made a extension to go in it so i can drive 4 foot post or stobs as they are called around here for electric fence with out it i can only use 6 foot post.


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

watcher said:


> I looked online for hydraulic post drivers and almost fell off my chair at the prices.


I've got a big fending job on the horizon and was thinking of one myself. How much are they running?


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I've said it before and I'll say it again "With a Bobcat, all things are possible".  I have for years used the skid steer to pound fence posts in. In April or early May they go in like butter in the clay ground here. You stick the pointed post into the ground either into a hole created by a crow bar or just by lifting and dropping the post a few times so it creates a 2" hole in the ground. Climb into the skid steer and then rest the bottom of the bucket (the back edge of the bucket where it's strongest) on the top of the post and push it down (keeping it straight) until you hit enough resistance so that when you lift the bucket off the post is secure in the ground. Then simply raise and lower the bucket on the top of the post, pounding it into the ground until it reaches the depth you want it at. Works great.

Jennifer


----------



## tricklecreek (Sep 4, 2005)

i have an older one i bought at a consignment sale, If the ground is moist it will drive a 10" post in 10 mins or so, smaller ones much faster, best part is it was made for a fast hitch and was almost the last item to sell nobody wanted it so i got it for $35, its old but worked 3 years now and hundreds of posts, the normal 3 point hitch ones used in similar cond here are always over $1000, if you get on you'll be glad you did


----------

